

Show HN: Terrarium.js programming game - Sharpen your javascript skills - aymeric
http://terrariumjs.wiselabs.net/

======
aymeric
I developed this last week, it is a port from the .NET old Terrarium game that
Microsoft used to run.

Note: the blue ball will randomly teleport critters to other terrariums.

Try at least to beat the default carnivor!

------
TobiasFunkeMD
I'm getting an error on page load in application.js in the latest release
version of Chrome.

Uncaught SyntaxError: Variable 'a' has already been declared

~~~
aymeric
Really? When you just load the page or when you push some code in?

~~~
TobiasFunkeMD
Just loading the page. I tried it in Firefox and it works fine. Exact Chrome
version is 21.0.1180.89.

